# Sticky  Which finger bow and why?



## eric schmaus

I'd probably go with either one of the Hoyts. If you chose the Shadowcat you'd have to buy used or try to find a leftover as I believe Martin quit making them. Cant go wrong with any of the three you chose all are good bows. The Vantage LTD would probably have the smoothest draw of the three with the accu-wheels. Depends on what you like, I'm not sure what kind of cam choices you have with the Protec. Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## biblethumpncop

I have an Alpine Concorde on its way to me next week. I've heard good things about them and thought I'd give them a try. 40" ATA, and they are still being made for about $650. You can find used 2011's in the $250-300 range.


----------



## rsarns

I will have to research the Alpine. Thanks and keep the inputs coming.


----------



## Supermag1

Mathews Apex 8 or Conquest 4 are a couple more to check out. If the Zeus is a bit too sharp of an angle for you, I doubt the similar sized Shadowcat will work either.


----------



## big cypress

the protec WITH WHEELS is one of my favorites and i've tried a lot of used bows last couple years . not familiar with other two .


----------



## 2413gary

Protec xt4000 with cam and 1/2 05 or 06 I have shot almost every long bow Hoyt has made when I started shooting this bow my scores went through the roof. I have shot more critters and won more tournaments with this bow than any other. But there is a but I had to change my form a little. First I shot for 35 years in a collapsed form you know pull the bow all the way back then settle into the valley. Well there is no valley with a cam & 1/2 so I watched the Pro's you know those guys that rarely miss. So I pull to the back and stay there. Also had a follow through release I changed to a stone dead release. All I do now is keep my hand on my face and shoot. If I see arrows going left or right it's almost always my hand comming off my face. If I get a little nervous in a tournament which is all the time I just load a little more weight on my fingers keep my hand on my face and let her fly. For me and my form it is a perfect match. Along with my full metal jackets they are so heavy you can yank the crap out of them and they just keep going down the middle.
Gary


----------



## Athens_Tabman

Have you looked at a Athens excell? Great shooting finger bow.


----------



## 2413gary

This is not a hard question for me as I have shot in the Bowhunter NFAA div for about 40 years. this does not mean I know it all because I don't. But IF you look at the all time high scores shot in Bowhunter and Barebow they were all shot with long axel to axel bows 44" or longer.The reason I can say this I was their This does not mean we can't shoot high scores with the new short fast bows. It's just that no one has done it yet. And if they have it has not been at National level tournament. I have always looked at what the top shooters were shooting and how they were doing it. Then tried to copy their style with me in their some where. If I was going to play golf I would copy the Pro's and get after it. So until some Joe Duckbutter comes along and shoots 500 plus consistantly on a field round with a short fast bow I am sticking with what I have. But when they do you can bet I will buying one.(mabey?)
Gary


rsarns said:


> Looking at different bows to setup for bowhunter class. I think I have it narrowed down to the following three, which is best in your opinion and why?
> 
> Vantage LTD
> 
> Martin Shadowcat
> 
> Protec with xt4000 or LX Pro limbs
> 
> Or is there another bow that is better, I am looking for 60# and 29.5" DL. I currently have a Zeus setup but the ATA is only 38", even with a 36" riser its borderline string angle at my DL.


----------



## rsarns

Gary,
I agree 100%, I have been watching the bowhunter guys and what they shoot. I shot in the team event at the Oregon Safari in the bowhunter group, (by the way what a blast!), and they all were shooting older hoyts, protecs, montegas, oasis, and a couple newer Vantage LTD's. I have narrowed my search down to a vantage LTD, I have an 06 Protec with 4000 limbs, but the cams are the wrong DL, and I promised it to someone. I have been shooting my Maitland Zeus (38" ATA - 36" riser) the last few weeks, and although there is no finger pinch, I really don't like the string angle. However, I'll let you know after shooting it this weekend in our State 900 round.


----------



## ArcherFletch

Athens_Tabman said:


> Have you looked at a Athens excell? Great shooting finger bow.


This is the one I've been looking at, mainly because of the long DL and the incredibly smooth looking draw. I think 40" ATA? Hard to get a chance to shoot one of these (or even see one) before buying it but I'm thinking just from all the good things I hear ... going to have to buy one sight-unseen.


----------



## zestycj7

I like my Shadowcat, done ok with it so far. If ya get a chance to fing a few arrows with one, try it out.
Don.


----------



## Boyd

Dude... You should have said something when you were down here.
I have four Vantage LTD's.
I'd have let you take one home to test.
The more I shoot it the more I like it. 




rsarns said:


> Looking at different bows to setup for bowhunter class. I think I have it narrowed down to the following three, which is best in your opinion and why?
> 
> Vantage LTD
> 
> Martin Shadowcat
> 
> Protec with xt4000 or LX Pro limbs
> 
> Or is there another bow that is better, I am looking for 60# and 29.5" DL. I currently have a Zeus setup but the ATA is only 38", even with a 36" riser its borderline string angle at my DL.


----------



## 2413gary

one the reasons I like 44" or longer is due to my two point anchor point. I anchor second finger in the corner of my mouth the I push my head down untill my eyebrow touches the string three under. if I go with a shorter axel to axel the string angle is to steep and my head position is to far forward kind of like tring to look through my eyebrow if you know what I mean. I think If a person had a short draw lenth 25" or 26" you could get away with a shorter axel to axel bow. Don I like your shadowcat to you shot it very well at the State Broadhead. A very differant type of shoot 3d unmarked I like the speed. I have watched your old arrows coming out you would have thought they were Stinger missiles. That BAD BOY is fast.
Gary


----------



## 2413gary

Hey Boyd OBE is needing help with string lenth an deflection for a vantage so I sent him your way

Gary


----------



## rsarns

Boyd, if you have one you want to sell....


----------



## rsarns

Boyd,
Are you shooting them with accuwheels or did you change them out for cam and a half? I think that is what I want.... should pick up some speed yet still be smooth. I have shot the Protec with cam and a halfs and liked that.


----------



## grantmac

Ren,

Try my Protec with the wheels, its like butter.


----------



## Boyd

rsarns said:


> Boyd,
> Are you shooting them with accuwheels or did you change them out for cam and a half? I think that is what I want.... should pick up some speed yet still be smooth. I have shot the Protec with cam and a halfs and liked that.


Cam & 1/2 plus.

Sorry, not wanting to sell any of my babys.


----------



## 2413gary

I think Boyd's trying to tell you something. think about it their his "Babys" He is not changing or selling

Gary


----------



## rsarns

Boyd/Gary,
I understand, and that is kind of the setup I think I want. The cam and a half plus... Now just need to find a couple of LTD's and some Cams to build them.


----------



## Boyd

Ren,
Here is what I'm saying.
You pay shipping both ways and you can test shoot a bow you're thinking about building / buying. 






rsarns said:


> Boyd/Gary,
> I understand, and that is kind of the setup I think I want. The cam and a half plus... Now just need to find a couple of LTD's and some Cams to build them.


----------



## rsarns

Boyd,
Thanks for the offer, but I think if I did that I might be testing it until I see you again...  I'll PM you after the weekend.


----------



## rsarns

Boyd... you have a PM.
Well 1st day of State target in the books.... set the new state 1 day record.... need to keep it together tomorrow!


----------



## Boyd

rsarns said:


> Boyd... you have a PM.
> Well 1st day of State target in the books.... set the new state 1 day record.... need to keep it together tomorrow!


Ren,

You’ll do just fine. One arrow at a time and focus on beating each target. When it’s all done, and the score is added up, ANOTHER STATE RECORD will have your name on it.

I’ll keep you posted on how things are progressing with my new bow.

Boyd


----------



## rsarns

think I like this bowhunter class...... thanks Boyd


----------



## Boyd

rsarns said:


> think I like this bowhunter class...... thanks Boyd


:teeth: You fit right in Ren.


----------



## krmccubbins

rsans, what state target are you shooting? I was going to shoot Washingtons but could not make it.


rsarns said:


> Boyd... you have a PM.
> Well 1st day of State target in the books.... set the new state 1 day record.... need to keep it together tomorrow!


----------



## rsarns

Washingtons, got to shoot with Clarence, Dan Croft, Gerald H David N., and Rob J. Great weekend, broke the 1 and 2 day Senior Bowhunter records. Wind was cranking today, scores were down a bit, but hung in there. The Maitland worked pretty good, think my control cable streched a bit as arrow flight was a bit shaky today.


----------



## b0w_bender

there is a shadow cat on ebay right now for $450 I think it is.


----------



## Zippy67

I am shooting a Maitland Zeus at 30"DL barebow and have no problems. There are not many parallel limb bows short enough for hunting but with a reasonable ATA, so I was happy to hear about this bow....and was not disappointed. Not only is it so stable, it is one of the quietest I have heard. It may depend on your finger style; I shoot 1 over 2 under, although the 1 over it only just touching the string as as anchor. Good luck if you choose to change.


----------



## rsarns

Zippy,
I am shooting a Zeus right now, at 29.5" DL and it shoots great, however, the string angle is pretty severe, even though I get no finger pinch.


----------



## rsarns

Zippy, there is a big difference in shooting a 45" bow and the 38" even with the long riser and parallel limbs for target shooting anyway. Looks like I will be trying out a Vantage LTD here soon, thanks Boyd! :thumbs_up


----------



## maitland

Guys I can do a 43"ata bow if you are interested. around 7" bh.


----------



## Rhys A

maitland said:


> Guys I can do a 43"ata bow if you are interested. around 7" bh.


Hmmm , Now that would be really interesting !!!


----------



## itbeso

maitland said:


> Guys I can do a 43"ata bow if you are interested. around 7" bh.


With 50-55% letoff? How about wheels with a valley?


----------



## rsarns

maitland said:


> Guys I can do a 43"ata bow if you are interested. around 7" bh.


Rob,
Tell me more! So would that be a Session plus? You know if it draws as sweet as that Session you had in Redding to demo.... the one that should have went home with me.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

There's about 4" difference in ATA between the Zeus and the Shadowcat!! The Zeus has a 37.5" ata. The Maitland Session is closer to the Shadowcat at 40.25" ata. God bless




Supermag1 said:


> Mathews Apex 8 or Conquest 4 are a couple more to check out. If the Zeus is a bit too sharp of an angle for you, I doubt the similar sized Shadowcat will work either.


----------



## Bruce K

I just got a new to me old Oneida aero force to have a tinker with , shot it last night for a bit and will again tonight , very long tip to tip and no finger pinch , its a bit noisy but I think it might be fun for some IFAA indoor rounds


----------



## JMLOWE

maitland said:


> Guys I can do a 43"ata bow if you are interested. around 7" bh.


Where can I find out more about this option? I have personally never shot a Maitland but the Session looks like a shooter. How is the valley and what would the expected letoff be?

I was about to pull the trigger on a new Barnsdale, two totally different bows for sure but would like look into this alittle further.


----------



## rsarns

JMLOWE said:


> Where can I find out more about this option? I have personally never shot a Maitland but the Session looks like a shooter. How is the valley and what would the expected letoff be?
> 
> I was about to pull the trigger on a new Barnsdale, two totally different bows for sure but would like look into this alittle further.


I'd PM Rob Maitland (Maitland) on this forum, he can explain more. I can tell you from shooting a Session and a Zeus, they are both great bows, that Session is so smooth its amazing.


----------



## mitchell

I know this gets a little overwhelming, but here is another option. I got New Breed to build me a Horizon, with a 7 3/4" brace height. Its 39.5" ATA.

From what I can tell, the Athens, the New Breed, and possibly the Maintand (not familiar with it) are similar. I believe the first two have the approx same length and BH, and have the binary cams with a firm wall. I found I like the wall. Some find they much prefer the valley. I guess you just have to try everything that you can.


----------



## Fury90flier

Just picked me up a 2011 shadowcat and love it. Smooth draw, easy to shoot, no finger pinch with the longer ATA. If you can shoot one, try it. The only downside is they're no longer made. That said, Martin has a great customer support and warranty is good. 

I had to call Martin last week about one part...arrow shelf. Got one sent for nothing. After talking to them I felt that they'd warrant anything on the bow even though its no longer in production.


----------



## biblethumpncop

rsarns,

It's been a while since your opening post. Did you find anything?


----------



## rsarns

Bible,
Yep, I talked Boyd out of one of his Hoyt's, a Vantage Pro with xt 3000 limbs and cam and half plus, its a shooter. I also convinced Pops (Gerald Hickman) that his pretty green Vantage LTD needed to go home with me... LOL I am waiting on some 92 def limbs and cam's to convert the LTD to be a match to my other bow. I will tell you for a recurve guy who is shooting both classes, these bows shoot like a dream. My only quandry is which bow do I shoot at which tourney? My heart is with the recurve, but this bowhunter class is a blast also. Most likely be shooting the Hoyt's in Vegas this year. Rob Maitland is coming out with a new bow this year, its the "X factor" and supposed to be 42" ATA 7 3/4 BH, with his medium cams, sounds like a pretty nice bow. He will have it at the ATA show, and of course on display in Vegas..... where I hope to test shoot it..... :shade: Sounds a lot like a Session with faster cams and longer ATA.... 

Ren


----------



## biblethumpncop

Good to hear! I shot traditional archery pretty much exclusively for over 15-20 years. I am thoroughly enjoying shooting FSL now, but the class is almost extinct. It would be fun to shoot barebow again, but for now FSL has my eye. Enjoy those Hoyts!


----------



## Boyd

rsarns said:


> Bible,
> Yep, I talked Boyd out of one of his Hoyt's, a Vantage Pro with xt 3000 limbs and cam and half plus, its a shooter.
> 
> Ren


Yes you did and I couldn’t be happier for you. I was pretty sure you’d love it... and if I do say so myself, I was right!!!


----------



## itbeso

Boyd said:


> Yes you did and I couldn’t be happier for you. I was pretty sure you’d love it... and if I do say so myself, I was right!!!


You didn't sell ren a bow with cam&1/2 did you?


----------



## rsarns

itbeso said:


> You didn't sell ren a bow with cam&1/2 did you?


Cam and half plus... Boyd says I will show you how good they shoot at Vegas....


----------



## OhioShedder

I have a Vantage Ltd in the classifieds under target bows that needs a good home with a fellow finger shooter that will appreciate....and use it.


----------



## DonMateo

Ohio Shredder, 
I am interested in your Vantage limited if it is still for sale. Can you please PM me. 
Regards 
Matt


----------



## mitchell

Ttt reading for some of the new members


----------



## OhioRed

Guys, if you get the chance to shoot an Athens I highly recommend it. I'm currently shooting the excel and love it!


----------



## MR get greedy

Hands down apex 8!!!!!!! I've won all ibo events this year with this bow.


----------



## Lamarjc

I know this doesn't have anything to do with what the OP is asking but, as i've said i'm just getting back into archery.
could someone explain what the Bowhunter class is, when I shot I was in the barebow class, what is the difference ?


----------



## 2413gary

One anchor point index finger must touch the nock a 12" stabilizer vbars ok.


Lamarjc said:


> I know this doesn't have anything to do with what the OP is asking but, as i've said i'm just getting back into archery.
> could someone explain what the Bowhunter class is, when I shot I was in the barebow class, what is the difference ?


----------



## rsarns

MR get greedy said:


> Hands down apex 8!!!!!!! I've won all ibo events this year with this bow.


I have one brand new this year... but my Maitland X-Factors are what I shoot.... and I have done pretty well this year...  ( set State records in BH class in MC Indoor, Blueface Indoor, Field, and 3D) They are smooth and fast.


----------



## systembowtech

rsarns said:


> I have one brand new this year... but my Maitland X-Factors are what I shoot.... and I have done pretty well this year...  ( set State records in BH class in MC Indoor, Blueface Indoor, Field, and 3D) They are smooth and fast.


Lucky Rsarns

I would buy an x-factor unseen....but
The problem is: dealer (Germany) is waiting already a few month for the ordered bows.
I think i will get one of the 2013line in 2015


----------



## sweet old bill

I got the Alpine concord and it sure is a shooting machine. I set it up for release and I have it at 29 inch draw and 60 lbs peak weight. I put just a kisser button on it and was playing the other day and went back to my finger tab, and draw under the chin and put the kisser in the corner of my mouth and wow. Who needs a release. The old fingers still work .


----------



## mitchell

What about making this thread a sticky? Seems like good reading for guys wanting to play with come over to fingers


----------



## rsarns

systembowtech said:


> Lucky Rsarns
> 
> I would buy an x-factor unseen....but
> The problem is: dealer (Germany) is waiting already a few month for the ordered bows.
> I think i will get one of the 2013line in 2015


Looks like Rob has another batch of X factors going through soon


----------



## Lamarjc

Thank You for your reply,


----------



## zestycj7

I just picked up a Martin Septer V.
If any of you can get your hands on one to shoot,you have to try it.
I thought I would never find a better finger bow than the Shadowcat, I did.
For me, I would say this has to be about 5 times what the Shadowcat is.
Super smooth draw cycle and so dead in your hand when you shoot you can't tell you let go of the srting.
Anyone want a Shadowcat....:wink2:
Don.


----------



## Ravenbend

I haven't heard anyone mention it yet, but I'm currently shooting a Strother Moxie and I love it. It's only 37" ATA but at 29" DL I'm not getting any finger pinch.
The solid backwall took a bit getting used to, but now I'm shooting the best I have in years. One of the quietest bows I've ever shot as well..


----------



## Pojman

I use a Mathews Conquest TRiumph. Only 39" so 1 1/2 inches shorter than the conquest 4 but I love it. I shoot split but after I anchor I drop my index finger. Makes a world of difference. Just make sure you adjust your peep site if you use one or you will end up dropping your head forward to get the peep aligned.

Don


----------



## Astroguy

Gary is right. Longer ATA bows shoot the highest scores period. I went to a Astro Regency bow with Carbon before they went under with a 48 ATA and hit A class in FSL. My highest score was shot on a Hoyt Pro Vantage. The best Finger shooters in FITA are much longer than a 48 inch compound. And they shoot 90 meters. That's a complete football field end zone to end zone.


----------



## PittGorilla

Dropping in to say my current (and first) bow is a lefty 1995 Hoyt SuperStar Legacy, 45" A2A, currently shooting with fingers. I don't think I'm going to transition to release, still getting into to archery, less than a months experience. Have been trying to find any and all info I can out about the SuperStars.

Been to the range one time since I bought it and I was definitely not killing any dots. Learning form and all haha. 

Glad to see a portion of the site dedicated to finger shooters. Thought I was alone because I'm a cheap, broke college student


----------



## catkinson

I will add a Bowtech Brigadier!


----------



## towcat

curious no one added a Prime One... just perfect with fingers !


----------



## Fingers6914

Well....coming from a life long fingers shooter, (with target panic) the PSE Freak has been awesome for me. 38+ ATA, 7 3/4" brace height. Fast for a longer bow, extremely quiet but very forgiving! Just my opinion though.

Brian


----------



## mitchell

Brian,

I have fought my way out of TP. I cannot say I have beaten it entirely, but it is way, way, way better and virtually gone. So if you want to chat about it shoot me a PM.

About the PSE, is it a current offering? I have never touched a PSE.

Mitchell


----------



## Windrover

Fingers6914 said:


> Well....coming from a life long fingers shooter, (with target panic) the PSE Freak has been awesome for me. 38+ ATA, 7 3/4" brace height. Fast for a longer bow, extremely quiet but very forgiving! Just my opinion though.
> Brian


Been looking for a Hoyt or Martin as per this threads recommendations, when my son brought around a PSE Freak. I am amazed how well it works with fingers. I tried a Supra last year but it pinched. The Freak is way more finger comfortable and it's fast, way faster than most of the finger bows discussed here. I think this bow has a lot of potential.


----------



## Bowfinger63

Soooooo, I guess we don't find out about day two.:mg: :secret:

oooh the suspense......


----------



## superkodiaks

I think a conquest would do you well. I believe there was a year that was 40" ATA. That would be pretty smooth. Maybe it is the apex 8?


----------



## SkookumDon

Don't forget the Hoyt Montega (which they still made them). Probably the best finger made to date, and I have owned and shot a Conquest, Scepter, ProTec, and Vantage LTD


----------



## itry4deer

love those martins


----------



## SkookumDon

Hi Ren, 

I like my Hoyt Montega. Great bow if you can find one. Any of the ProTecs with long limbs are still good. I shot a Martin Scepter IV for a while. I liked the feel, balance and shoot through cables, but couldn't get used to the cams. I shoot a Hoyt Vantage X8 for 3D in bowhunter class. 40.5" ATA - works well but not quite a forgiving. Also shooting a newer Hoyt Tribute with round wheels. It is smooth and remarkably fast for a round wheel bow. Best wishes. Don


----------



## catkinson

I love this ongoing thread, getting ready to try the Martin razor X with elite limbs ----cause it's 45 1/2" axels and 8 1/2" brace !


----------



## canuck4570

I have read this post and every where in a search I made the Barnsdale classic CG is one of the best bow for finger shooting
the price is about the same has a Tribute
so how come its not more spoken off in this post….


----------



## rsarns

canuck4570 said:


> I have read this post and every where in a search I made the Barnsdale classic CG is one of the best bow for finger shooting
> the price is about the same has a Tribute
> so how come its not more spoken off in this post….


I have one coming..... New Classic X shoot through. Should have in this week


----------



## canuck4570

to me they are very nice bow

long ATA recurves limbs seems to have a nice easy came long brace height and the quality seems to be there…..

never seen one and here in Canada I will have to order without seeing or shooting one

if you are able please post a pic of your coming bow


----------



## louiemax

I have a C4 with the super soft cam and a Montega with accuwheels. I prefer the Montega, as it is a bit longer and has a higher brace height.


----------



## rsarns

canuck4570 said:


> to me they are very nice bow
> 
> long ATA recurves limbs seems to have a nice easy came long brace height and the quality seems to be there…..
> 
> never seen one and here in Canada I will have to order without seeing or shooting one
> 
> if you are able please post a pic of your coming bow


I went to a shoot a week ago which had a bunch of BB shooters, and the majority were shooting the Barnsdale Classic X, must have been 8 there.


----------



## canuck4570

I am old fashion I like the classic x CG


----------



## canuck4570

louiemax said:


> I have a C4 with the super soft cam and a Montega with accuwheels. I prefer the Montega, as it is a bit longer and has a higher brace height.


I was considering the mathew c4 with super soft cam

can you tell me you impression of the super soft cam


----------



## SkookumDon

In addition to the Montega, Protec, Scepter IV, and Tribute, I have also shot the Matthews Apex. It shot well but was too heavy for me.


----------



## canuck4570

my first choice is a barns dale classic x CG
I will see the price once it gets here in Canada, our dollar being weak + custom duty… if it out of reach I will settle for the conquest 4


----------



## louiemax

Canuck4570, the super soft cam is quite nice, the force draw curve is very similar to wheels. I think the biggest difference is that with accuwheels you roll over the peak, with SS cam, it is a little more abrupt going over the peak, you get over the peak a bit quicker. Still very smooth, just quicker. Hope this helps.


----------



## Barebow shooter

I just picked up a Barnsdale Classic, 42 1/2 ATA. SWEEEEEET.


----------



## dcholing

I recommend Hoyt Prevail 40.


----------



## catkinson

And my all-time favorite if I could find her in left hand is the reflex Caribou.


----------



## darien87

Does Stringworks still exist? The phone number on their website, (which is pretty much garbage), doesn't work.


----------



## michaelwood

Thanks for the info.


----------



## ScarFinga

*Anyone Still BArebow?*



michaelwood said:


> Thanks for the info.


I am curious how many are still shooting fingers and what bow you are using? 
I want to go back to it, but I don't want to use a bow that if 15 years old LOL...


----------



## ScarFinga

ScarFinga said:


> I am curious how many are still shooting fingers and what bow you are using?
> I want to go back to it, but I don't want to use a bow that if 15 years old LOL...




I am look at the Oneida Phoenix, anyone shooting it fingers/ Barebow?


----------



## mamba/ny

I SEEN A video on youtube recently showing a Junxing Phoenix 40"ata new compound.I have not found a supplier in the US yet.The price in comparison to US made was unreal and the shop owner from the UK or Australia was impressesed.


----------



## ScarFinga

I haven't looked at that one yet... I might have to!


----------



## rsarns

ScarFinga said:


> I am curious how many are still shooting fingers and what bow you are using?
> I want to go back to it, but I don't want to use a bow that if 15 years old LOL...


Rebuild an old one. I do it all the time. Barnsdale Classic X if you can find one. Hoyt Tribute is nice, I take 2006 Protec Risers and put XT 4000 limbs and GTX cams.


----------



## bowproPat

ScarFinga said:


> I am look at the Oneida Phoenix, anyone shooting it fingers/ Barebow?


Check out the forum "Whats the market for 43-43 inch bow" a new 44 inch axle to axle is almost a reality. Machine shop is starting too;ling fixtures now. Read the forum and then pass the word.


----------



## mamba/ny

Pat be sure to post pics please when its complete.


----------



## mamba/ny

Ray C IS FORMERLY mamba/ny ,new site had to figure out


----------



## bowproPat

Ray C said:


> Pat be sure to post pics please when its complete.


Will do!


----------



## bowproPat

Ray C said:


> Pat be sure to post pics please when its complete.


I will do that.....it will look almost like the Maitland X-Factor only with a longer riser and different eccentric system. I have a couple of other changes I am making that I think everyone that shoots with fingers will like.


----------



## Tim J Hoeck

I've always shot Hoyt Aspens but the other day I had a buddy that wanted to sell his bow as he needed money. It had sights,drop away rest and peep. I bought it and took everything off and put a center rest on it and I shot it a few shots and 2 hours later I really like it. 29" /70# went in house and found some fmj 340's and put some judo s on it and up to 70 yards I was doing GREAT. I know your going to say your going pinch you fingers. Absolutely no finger pinch a all. The bow is a 32" Mathews no cam


----------



## ArnoldasJ

as per my experience MIN ATA for average - longer draw length is 39-40" preferably with longer riser/shorter limbs configuration as bow-hand shock with longer limbs is more noticeable. Currently shooting with PSE Moneymaker 2010-2011, have two of them. But this is more in concern with target setup. Next bow probably will be PSE Supra Focus XL LD.


----------



## 893301

rsarns said:


> Looking at different bows to setup for bowhunter class. I think I have it narrowed down to the following three, which is best in your opinion and why?
> 
> Vantage LTD
> 
> Martin Shadowcat
> 
> Protec with xt4000 or LX Pro limbs
> 
> Or is there another bow that is better, I am looking for 60# and 29.5" DL. I currently have a Zeus setup but the ATA is only 38", even with a 36" riser its borderline string angle at my DL.


I have a tribute,Oneida, but also a Hoyt Invicta. You can shoot any modern 40" bow also


----------



## Keedee145

rsarns said:


> Looking at different bows to setup for bowhunter class. I think I have it narrowed down to the following three, which is best in your opinion and why?
> 
> Vantage LTD
> 
> Martin Shadowcat
> 
> Protec with xt4000 or LX Pro limbs
> 
> Or is there another bow that is better, I am looking for 60# and 29.5" DL. I currently have a Zeus setup but the ATA is only 38", even with a 36" riser its borderline string angle at my DL.


Proedge elite the best for finger shooting


----------



## archer_nm

Archery republic is the new one on the market and I love mine


----------



## AllissaWade

What is finger shooting in archery?


----------



## LJOHNS

AllissaWade said:


> What is finger shooting in archery?


There are a million threads on that topic around here…. Basically iT is shooting a compound bow with fingers instead of a release aid. Most use some kind of finger tab or shooting glove. Back in the day (70s - 80s) almost everyone shot this way.


----------



## Since1985Tx

_(see above post ^^^)
*Yes* we did....and some of us still do, even with longer ATA modern compounds!_


----------



## Cptbs

I bought a used reflex grizzly for finger shooting, then picked up oneida light force mag, then oneida phoenix. 
I like the light force mag when shooting with sights, the Phoenix for shooting without sights.


----------

